# My anal



## lilSOLID (Aug 12, 2012)

I take the methadrol extreme. Working good until my anals come out at gym. I deadlifting 680lb an boom. Im in the bathroom at gym and look at ass it is pink/red bubble flesh. Big. I push back inside hole. Big pains. Go home and take pains pill and is ok. But now everytime im working to good i get the boom and back again with flesh bubble. I push back in again and is ok. What to do?


----------



## SFW (Aug 12, 2012)

Pics?


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 12, 2012)

see a doctor.


----------



## lilSOLID (Aug 12, 2012)

I try for pic but it wont let me work from the iphone! Its the red coming out of anus. Not hemsroid. But i get it to go in. Only comes out for big weight. Normals? Will stop ever?


----------



## lilSOLID (Aug 12, 2012)

Email of yours for the pic. My laptop is no longer. Only iphone now for


----------



## lilSOLID (Aug 12, 2012)

My anal is like my rep points.... No good


----------



## PushAndPull (Aug 13, 2012)

Don't blame methadrol extreme for your tore up butthole.


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Aug 13, 2012)

Spam.


----------



## IronAddict (Aug 13, 2012)

I'm no Dr. and I don't play one on TV either, but maybe you should relax with the heavy deads/ squats for awhile. 

And do go see a real Dr.


----------



## oufinny (Aug 13, 2012)

Or tell that guy fucking you in the ass before them to maybe give you a day off so your "anal" can recover.  I am writing this on the ballot for stupidest post of the month award.


----------



## lilSOLID (Aug 13, 2012)

No no no!! You guys wrong listening! Methadrol is amazing!! My anal come out because to much weight for me! And to the guy who think i fucks in anal you crazy! If man fucks in my anal i break him! You must be homo to think of such thing! I will see doctor! Apointment tomorrow for my anal crevice hole. You guys thnk joke! No joke! Really happening to my anal. Big boom happened amd big pain for me in the anal. Thank you guys for nothing, one of your fellow men is broken and all you do is play an joke about homo. Big fuck you from me!! I hope your anal breaks and then you ask me what i do for it! I tell you to stop being homo, ok? Big bitches! No good site for help!! You make Gustav very mad! This can be bad for your health too! Taking points and makes joke of me! Big fuck you! Big fuck you! I fuck you in the vagina you have and thats it!!


----------



## REDDOG309 (Aug 13, 2012)

maybe you should change your name to lilsoiled


----------



## _LG_ (Aug 13, 2012)

Ask Azza what he did for his.
Great thread btw.  Repped


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 13, 2012)

Rectal prolapse - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 13, 2012)

i have another pic but i'd get bant.


----------



## lilSOLID (Aug 13, 2012)

Yes little wing this is my anal!! But not so much, and this man needs to work out the butt and legs. Man has saggy butt an huge anal flesh bubble. Yes prolapse is the anal pproblem. I have appointment tomorrow. It is no good to make poop! This is crazy , i think oh my god my guts are falling from me! I push this back inside and is good till the poop or till other push for air. We call air push futzie..The smell of this red thing is no good, smells like first wife. She is no more, many thanks to god.


----------



## lilSOLID (Aug 13, 2012)

Thanks to you for information buddy


----------



## Vibrant (Aug 13, 2012)

lilSOLID said:


> No no no!! You guys wrong listening! Methadrol is amazing!! My anal come out because to much weight for me! And to the guy who think i fucks in anal you crazy! If man fucks in my anal i break him! You must be homo to think of such thing! I will see doctor! Apointment tomorrow for my anal crevice hole. You guys thnk joke! No joke! Really happening to my anal. Big boom happened amd big pain for me in the anal. Thank you guys for nothing, one of your fellow men is broken and all you do is play an joke about homo. Big fuck you from me!! I hope your anal breaks and then you ask me what i do for it! I tell you to stop being homo, ok? Big bitches! No good site for help!! You make Gustav very mad! This can be bad for your health too! Taking points and makes joke of me! Big fuck you! Big fuck you! I fuck you in the vagina you have and thats it!!



Big true???


And don't worry, if you said no homo while the guy was fucking you in the ass, it's not homo......


----------



## Cork (Aug 13, 2012)

Good lord, people put blame on the craziest things.

My creatine made my fingernails fall off.


----------



## IronAddict (Aug 13, 2012)

My bad.

You so crazy!


----------



## lilSOLID (Aug 13, 2012)

The blame is on heavy weight you stupid anal bubble lover!!! Cork sends me a PM asking for my location and phone number wanting to lick my prolapse!! Cork, this questions you ask me are for homo's!! I break you big bitch!!!


----------



## lilSOLID (Aug 13, 2012)

Vibrator, is this what you do?!! You fucks man in anal and yell "im no homo!!" or you get fucks in anal and scream this??! This is bad advice you big bitch!! No homo for me ok? Im loving the vaginas! And also the mouth of the woman!!


----------



## IronAddict (Aug 13, 2012)

Ready For The World - My Girly - YouTube


----------



## Cork (Aug 13, 2012)

Aw come on, I just want to lick it...


----------



## Intense (Aug 13, 2012)

Big pains


----------



## DetMuscle (Aug 13, 2012)

Your turd cutter is broke


----------



## _LG_ (Aug 14, 2012)

Awesome.  Repped


----------



## ctr10 (Aug 14, 2012)

I think your 680 lb. deadlift busted your shit bag


----------



## CG (Aug 14, 2012)

You need fucking surgery. Now. Prolapsed anus is no joke.


----------



## NVRBDR (Aug 14, 2012)

Oh shit! Is this op for real?!


----------



## AugustWest (Aug 14, 2012)

jesus christ OP.  you either got a hemmorhoid or an anal prolapse, which means get to a gastroenterologist asap

christ


----------



## lilSOLID (Aug 14, 2012)

I am typing from hospital, i am taking the surgery the doctor says RIGHT AWAY!!! He wonders to me how i take this pains for soo long and hows im puching this prolapse back inside. He goes to look an touching my ass an i tell him i no like this homo stuff. To get away from anals if he likes to fucks in it!! I break him! He laughed and say you big man just relax im helping you to make better. Ok i say. So now surgery for my anals.now i am stuck with needle to fill me with pains medicine. This is good, im loving it. I want to go home like this feeling and fucks the vagina. And go sweemIng. Also i wamt to break these peoples who thinks im big homo!! I fucking break you in the arms and no more gym for you!! Big bitches!! You think you are man? You try to have anals prolapse for more then week and stiil goto gym and work and fucks women!! You cannot do this! Because you are big bitch homo!! I cannot beleive you tell me to get fucks in anal and to scream "im no homo" and this is not homo!!! You crazy man! You more homo then homo for this!!! But for peoples who tell me goto doctors is good idea and good friends for me. The doctor said i can get gangreens or maybe infextion in anal because is ripped from pushing In an out! Big pains for my anals i cannot take out the poop for 3 days!! Im eating alot of foods so must be BIG poops in there!!! So, thanks to you peoples who helps. For the big bitch homos i no like you and you should goto a bad Place for homos. This docotor thinks im funny man! He says i need to much pains medicine. The most he sees. Sirgery is in 1 hour for me. I feels good. Im liking this place for doctors to work on the anals of mine. Gets the poop please, gets the poop.


----------



## AugustWest (Aug 14, 2012)

lilSOLID said:


> I am typing from hospital, i am taking the surgery the doctor says RIGHT AWAY!!! He wonders to me how i take this pains for soo long and hows im puching this prolapse back inside. He goes to look an touching my ass an i tell him i no like this homo stuff. To get away from anals if he likes to fucks in it!! I break him! He laughed and say you big man just relax im helping you to make better. Ok i say. So now surgery for my anals.now i am stuck with needle to fill me with pains medicine. This is good, im loving it. I want to go home like this feeling and fucks the vagina. And go sweemIng. Also i wamt to break these peoples who thinks im big homo!! I fucking break you in the arms and no more gym for you!! Big bitches!! You think you are man? You try to have anals prolapse for more then week and stiil goto gym and work and fucks women!! You cannot do this! Because you are big bitch homo!! I cannot beleive you tell me to get fucks in anal and to scream "im no homo" and this is not homo!!! You crazy man! You more homo then homo for this!!! But for peoples who tell me goto doctors is good idea and good friends for me. The doctor said i can get gangreens or maybe infextion in anal because is ripped from pushing In an out! Big pains for my anals i cannot take out the poop for 3 days!! Im eating alot of foods so must be BIG poops in there!!! So, thanks to you peoples who helps. For the big bitch homos i no like you and you should goto a bad Place for homos. This docotor thinks im funny man! He says i need to much pains medicine. The most he sees. Sirgery is in 1 hour for me. I feels good. Im liking this place for doctors to work on the anals of mine. Gets the poop please, gets the poop.



Alrite i only made it 3 sentences through this. Im calling shenanigans, there is no way this is real. We are being trolled!!!


----------



## jwa (Aug 14, 2012)

im a fan of pink socks.


----------



## _LG_ (Aug 14, 2012)

Hahahahahaha


----------



## lilSOLID (Aug 14, 2012)

Ok sooo i have been out of surgery for hours now. Doctor say no more gym for a while until stiches come out. What to do about ending my cycle early? I started clomid today before surgery. I still have more mdrol. I am 3 weeks in my cycle a d have to stop because no more gym. Shit fucks damnit!!! I cants beleive my anals! My bitch anals!! They are weak and fuck up my cycle!! Stupid fucking weak big bitch anals i have aaaaaaarrrrggggg!!!! Soo im going to just do push uPs an situps and low weight work outs. Is this ok? I say fuck the doctor saying no gym! Im big man! I can handle little bitch weight like these homos do. Ok? Pain meds are good for me. I have button to make more pain meds enter me. I push once a minute. OOOHH and they take out my poops!!! Yessss i was terrified of the poops that was stuck in there. They said it was big amount of poops. Almost 7 pounds!! Of poop! Hahahaha God loves me! He makee me safe. Please if somebody reading this has got smarter an learn from this is good!! I hope you learn to take it easy on the anals pressure when you lift!! Also i hope you learn that some of these mens here on the site are big homo's an bitches!! IT IS NOT Ok for an man to get fucks in anals. Even if you say "im no homo" while you gets fucks in anal YOU ARE A FUCKING BIG BITCH HOMO!!! This makes no sense man! You are crazy man! And gay tooo. Ok so now i push button and nurse says no more. This nurse is black. I dont trust this one. Maybe she tries to kill me when i sleeping or may e steal my wallet. I am fucking high man. I need a big vagina for my big man tube... My cock has got smaller though from the cycle. It is never hard. Limp cock. Is no good. Im asking for viagra now to nurse. Also im sleepy so to you people this is my last post to this fucking place. Good. Ye to my friends and fuck you , wait i mean BIG fuck you to the homo mans. Good.Bye


----------



## Vibrant (Aug 14, 2012)

the amount of lols I'm getting from this thread, makes it earn this:


----------



## secdrl (Aug 14, 2012)

lilSOLID said:


> My anal is like my rep points.... No good




 

That was funny. Repped.


----------



## secdrl (Aug 14, 2012)

lilSOLID said:


> Ok sooo i have been out of surgery for hours now. Doctor say no more gym for a while until stiches come out. What to do about ending my cycle early? I started clomid today before surgery. I still have more mdrol. I am 3 weeks in my cycle a d have to stop because no more gym. Shit fucks damnit!!! I cants beleive my anals! My bitch anals!! They are weak and fuck up my cycle!! Stupid fucking weak big bitch anals i have aaaaaaarrrrggggg!!!! Soo im going to just do push uPs an situps and low weight work outs. Is this ok? I say fuck the doctor saying no gym! Im big man! I can handle little bitch weight like these homos do. Ok? Pain meds are good for me. I have button to make more pain meds enter me. I push once a minute. OOOHH and they take out my poops!!! Yessss i was terrified of the poops that was stuck in there. They said it was big amount of poops. Almost 7 pounds!! Of poop! Hahahaha God loves me! He makee me safe. Please if somebody reading this has got smarter an learn from this is good!! I hope you learn to take it easy on the anals pressure when you lift!! Also i hope you learn that some of these mens here on the site are big homo's an bitches!! IT IS NOT Ok for an man to get fucks in anals. Even if you say "im no homo" while you gets fucks in anal YOU ARE A FUCKING BIG BITCH HOMO!!! This makes no sense man! You are crazy man! And gay tooo. Ok so now i push button and nurse says no more. This nurse is black. I dont trust this one. Maybe she tries to kill me when i sleeping or may e steal my wallet. I am fucking high man. I need a big vagina for my big man tube... My cock has got smaller though from the cycle. It is never hard. Limp cock. Is no good. Im asking for viagra now to nurse. Also im sleepy so to you people this is my last post to this fucking place. Good. Ye to my friends and fuck you , wait i mean BIG fuck you to the homo mans. Good.Bye


----------



## oufinny (Aug 14, 2012)

"He has a button so he can get his buddy named "pain meds" inside him", dude just doesn't get it.


----------



## secdrl (Aug 14, 2012)

lilSOLID said:


> Ok sooo i have been out of surgery for hours now. Doctor say no more gym for a while until stiches come out. What to do about ending my cycle early? I started clomid today before surgery. I still have more mdrol. I am 3 weeks in my cycle a d have to stop because no more gym. Shit fucks damnit!!! I cants beleive my anals! My bitch anals!! They are weak and fuck up my cycle!! Stupid fucking weak big bitch anals i have aaaaaaarrrrggggg!!!! Soo im going to just do push uPs an situps and low weight work outs. Is this ok? I say fuck the doctor saying no gym! Im big man! I can handle little bitch weight like these homos do. Ok? Pain meds are good for me. I have button to make more pain meds enter me. I push once a minute. OOOHH and they take out my poops!!! Yessss i was terrified of the poops that was stuck in there. They said it was big amount of poops. Almost 7 pounds!! Of poop! Hahahaha God loves me! He makee me safe. Please if somebody reading this has got smarter an learn from this is good!! I hope you learn to take it easy on the anals pressure when you lift!! Also i hope you learn that some of these mens here on the site are big homo's an bitches!! IT IS NOT Ok for an man to get fucks in anals. Even if you say "im no homo" while you gets fucks in anal YOU ARE A FUCKING BIG BITCH HOMO!!! This makes no sense man! You are crazy man! And gay tooo. Ok so now i push button and nurse says no more. This nurse is black. I dont trust this one. Maybe she tries to kill me when i sleeping or may e steal m
> y wallet. I am fucking high man. I need a big vagina for my big
> man tube... My cock has got smaller though from the cycle. It is never hard. Limp cock. Is no good. Im asking for viagra now to nurse. Also im sleepy so to you people this is my last post to this fucking place. Good. Ye to my friends and fuck you , wait i mean BIG fuck you to the homo mans. Good.Bye


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 14, 2012)

best thread in a while lol. i think it was conan the barbarian.


----------



## Saney (Aug 14, 2012)

Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## Hypertrophy1 (Aug 14, 2012)

Funny shit!


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Aug 14, 2012)

lilSOLID said:


> I am typing from hospital, i am taking the surgery the doctor says RIGHT AWAY!!! He wonders to me how i take this pains for soo long and hows im puching this prolapse back inside. He goes to look an touching my ass an i tell him i no like this homo stuff. To get away from anals if he likes to fucks in it!! I break him! He laughed and say you big man just relax im helping you to make better. Ok i say. So now surgery for my anals.now i am stuck with needle to fill me with pains medicine. This is good, im loving it. I want to go home like this feeling and fucks the vagina. And go sweemIng. Also i wamt to break these peoples who thinks im big homo!! I fucking break you in the arms and no more gym for you!! Big bitches!! You think you are man? You try to have anals prolapse for more then week and stiil goto gym and work and fucks women!! You cannot do this! Because you are big bitch homo!! I cannot beleive you tell me to get fucks in anal and to scream "im no homo" and this is not homo!!! You crazy man! You more homo then homo for this!!! But for peoples who tell me goto doctors is good idea and good friends for me. The doctor said i can get gangreens or maybe infextion in anal because is ripped from pushing In an out! Big pains for my anals i cannot take out the poop for 3 days!! Im eating alot of foods so must be BIG poops in there!!! So, thanks to you peoples who helps. For the big bitch homos i no like you and you should goto a bad Place for homos. This docotor thinks im funny man! He says i need to much pains medicine. The most he sees. Sirgery is in 1 hour for me. I feels good. Im liking this place for doctors to work on the anals of mine. Gets the poop please, gets the poop.



Might want to push that morphine pump and put yourself out !!


Jesus H


----------



## Zaphod (Aug 14, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> see a doctor.



Quit being so logical!  Takes all the fun out of stuff like this.  Nothing quite like having a potentially severe problem and asking nameless, faceless strangers what to do about it.


----------



## Zaphod (Aug 14, 2012)

Jimmyusa said:


> Oh shit! Is this op for real?!



I don't care.  This whole thread is full of funny shit.


----------



## cube789 (Aug 15, 2012)

Borat troll is hileerious
raped OP for making me laugh in the morning


----------



## Big Pimpin (Aug 15, 2012)

Troll of the week award!  

See coolhandjob, at least if you were funny, we would put up with your gay shit.


----------



## lilSOLID (Aug 15, 2012)

Lol troooooooolllllllllllllleeeddddddd..... This is the outcome of bordom!!!!! Glad you guys have a sense of humor and laughed.


----------



## lilSOLID (Aug 15, 2012)

My anals are fine.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 15, 2012)

lilSOLID said:


> My anals are fine.



Hmm.. I'm calling out SFW!


----------



## lilSOLID (Aug 15, 2012)

Nope i dont know anyone on here. Tonyyayo1500@gmail.com,,,, check it out on facebook. ThatS who I ams ok? You beeeeg beeeetches!!


----------



## coolhandjames (Aug 15, 2012)

Big Pimpin said:


> Troll of the week award!
> 
> See coolhandjob, at least if you were funny, we would put up with your gay shit.




Can't keep me out ya mouth can ya ?


----------



## Big Pimpin (Aug 15, 2012)

Cease and desist with your ^^^ faggotry please.  

Negged as well.


----------



## jay_steel (Aug 15, 2012)

Thats why you should only date asian trannys and no black ones so your ass doesnt get ripped up.


----------



## lilSOLID (Aug 15, 2012)

Hey hey hey!!! No no no no!!! Me no liking the homo pictures of your anals! Ok? You taking this big bitch homo sheet down NOW!! Or i break you in the finger so you can no more post faggot shit!! Ok? Big bitch coolhandjob!!


----------



## lilSOLID (Aug 15, 2012)

Oh oh oh!! And by the fucking way Methadrol Extreme is absolutely ridiculously awesome! If you do ot right with all the cycle support, vitamins, routine, diet and a stong pct (i used clomid) that shit works like no other! I gained 17 pounds. I would recomend it to anyone! As long as your old enough and smart enough to not blow out your anals!! Get that shit before its gone!!


----------



## dirtbiker666 (Aug 15, 2012)

lilSOLID said:


> I take the methadrol extreme. Working good until my anals come out at gym. I deadlifting 680lb an boom. Im in the bathroom at gym and look at ass it is pink/red bubble flesh. Big. I push back inside hole. Big pains. Go home and take pains pill and is ok. But now everytime im working to good i get the boom and back again with flesh bubble. I push back in again and is ok. What to do?



This actually happened to a lady who is a close family friend. At one point, she worked at a convalescent home; not just for old people either. It was for folks who were a little nuts and couldn't take care of themselves. One lady there has this disorder. She thinks EVERYTHING is food, as in she'd eat her dinner and then start trying to eat the napkins. As you can guess, she ended up morbidly obese. She was too fat for the showers, so they had to take her out back and hose her down like an elephant. Since she was so fat, she had a lot of rolls, and they couldn't get everywhere. Now, one day the family friend is making her rounds of the complex, and was stopped by this dude in a wheelchair. He mumbles something at her. "Bitch stole my Doritos..." "What?" "That fat lady stole my Doritos and SHE WON'T GIVE 'EM BACK!" "Okay, okay, calm down. I'll get your chips back for you." She goes into the fat lady's room. She's in their with the chips and nothing else. Buck naked, with her legs spread. There's this thick almost gelatinous discharge in the fat lady's vagina. And she's dipping the chips. And eating it. With that cheese drip on pizza stretch effect. She apparently had this big smile as it dripped down her chin.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 15, 2012)

click the smiley in post 15. if you're fine now you won't be after.


----------



## cube789 (Aug 15, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> click the smiley in post 15. if you're fine now you won't be after.



[video=youtube;9-DuC0tE7V4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=9-DuC0tE7V4&list=AL94UKMTqg-9DtRrunLIpA9ACv-kprFQJI[/video]


----------



## REDDOG309 (Aug 15, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> click the smiley in post 15. if you're fine now you won't be after.



GDI Little Wing I was eating my lunch


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Aug 15, 2012)

lilSOLID said:


> No no no!! You guys wrong listening! Methadrol is amazing!! My anal come out because to much weight for me! And to the guy who think i fucks in anal you crazy! If man fucks in my anal i break him! You must be homo to think of such thing! I will see doctor! Apointment tomorrow for my anal crevice hole. You guys thnk joke! No joke! Really happening to my anal. Big boom happened amd big pain for me in the anal. Thank you guys for nothing, one of your fellow men is broken and all you do is play an joke about homo. Big fuck you from me!! I hope your anal breaks and then you ask me what i do for it! I tell you to stop being homo, ok? Big bitches! No good site for help!! You make Gustav very mad! This can be bad for your health too! Taking points and makes joke of me! Big fuck you! Big fuck you! I fuck you in the vagina you have and thats it!!



Oh I very sorry your anal is give you big problem.  I am afraid there is no anyone here that is able give you good answer.  You should see doctor in order fix your anal.

Does it hurts when you making sex or just when you are lifts the heavy weight?


----------



## Coop817 (Aug 15, 2012)

Have your dad push it back in with his cock.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 15, 2012)

it popped out once but my dad pushed it in...... frank zappa


----------



## Mister. (Aug 15, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> it popped out once but my dad pushed it in...... frank zappa



Too bad the "it" wasn't you at birth. But there is all kinds of fail in here.
None worse than the OP admitting his problems while using the name SOLID.

Very little to nothing solid or pleasant about his repulsive life.


----------



## Vibrant (Aug 15, 2012)

Mister. said:


> Too bad the "it" wasn't you at birth. But there is all kinds of fail in here.
> None worse than the OP admitting his problems while using the name SOLID.
> 
> Very little to nothing solid or pleasant about his repulsive life.




Fuck off Eddie


----------



## tommygunz (Aug 15, 2012)

Mister. said:


> nothing solid or pleasant about my repulsive life.



Speaking of prolapse, how's Mom's ass these days EDtard?


----------



## Mister. (Aug 15, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> Fuck off Eddie





tommygunz said:


> Speaking of prolapse, how's Mom's ass these days EDtard?




You must share similar issues with the OP.
I can't imagine how you all get through the day.

No wonder your posts are so boring, appalling, and moronic.


----------



## charley (Aug 15, 2012)

Mister. said:


> I must share similar issues with the OP.
> I can't imagine how you I get through the day. I'm gay but I don'
> t mean happy,I do enjoy anal.
> No wonder my posts are so boring,I'm appalling, and moronic.



Maybe you should post in 'Sexual Health'.....


----------



## Mister. (Aug 15, 2012)

charley said:


> Maybe you should post in 'Sexual Health'.....



Contrary to you, getting laid by gorgeous women is not difficult for me.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Aug 15, 2012)

Mister. said:


> Contrary to you, getting laid by gorgeous women is not difficult for me.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Aug 15, 2012)

Mister. said:


> Contrary to you, getting laid by gorgeous women is not difficult for me.



Just think of how much more pussy you could Rico Suave if you weren't on here trolling and getting banned all the time.


----------



## Mister. (Aug 15, 2012)

Big Pimpin said:


> Just think of how much more pussy you could Rico Suave if you weren't on here trolling and getting banned all the time.



Stellar grammatcial skills, yet I'm the troll right? How amusing.
I just can't take any pleasure in kicking around such a fucktard.

So you get lost.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Aug 15, 2012)

Mister. said:


> Stellar grammatcial skills, yet I'm the troll right? How amusing.
> I just can't take any pleasure in kicking around such a fucktard.
> 
> So you get lost.



You're such a tough guy Eddie.    Teach me how to be so hard.


----------



## secdrl (Aug 15, 2012)

Mister. said:


> *Contrary to you, getting laid by masculine men is not difficult for me*.



Nothing surprising. With every post your write, it further reminds me that the best part of you dripped off your mom's chin.


----------



## coolhandjames (Aug 15, 2012)

lilSOLID said:


> Oh oh oh!! And by the fucking way Methadrol Extreme is absolutely ridiculously awesome! If you do ot right with all the cycle support, vitamins, routine, diet and a stong pct (i used clomid) that shit works like no other! I gained 17 pounds. I would recomend it to anyone! As long as your old enough and smart enough to not blow out your anals!! Get that shit before its gone!!




What a pathetic atempt to push merchandise.... Whoa to you sir !


----------



## secdrl (Aug 15, 2012)

coolhandjames said:


> What a pathetic atempt to push merchandise.... Whoa to you sir !




Negged.


----------



## Curt James (Aug 15, 2012)

Mister. said:


> Stellar *grammatcial *skills, yet I'm the troll right? How amusing.
> I just can't take any pleasure in kicking around such a fucktard.
> 
> So you get lost.



lulz Nice typo.

What do you say to that, huh? HUH? _What's that?_ You can't reply? 

*BECAUSE YOU'RE BANNED!
*


----------



## ctr10 (Aug 15, 2012)

Thank You Curt^^^^^^


----------



## charley (Aug 15, 2012)

MISTER  =  ....


----------



## oufinny (Aug 15, 2012)

Curt with some expert owning of a d bag.


----------



## lilSOLID (Aug 15, 2012)

Hey!! Why it is that some people hates the life? If you cant read this thread of mine and laugh then you must be BIG PUSSY BITCH HOMO MANS!! Cool hand jobs it seeming to me that you are getting no handjobs, ever. And to this supposed mister you are just grumpy old man. You sir go fucks your anals an gets the fucking life please! And sense of humor! Your vagina must be upset and bleeding because you sounds like second wife to me, just beeching and crying about nothing. She is no longer either. Big fucks you to you both!! Maybe if one fucks the others anals, the life will be much better for you!! Ok?


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 15, 2012)

Eddy = Azza


----------



## Retlaw (Aug 15, 2012)

lilSOLID said:


> I try for pic but it wont let me work from the iphone! Its the red coming out of anus. Not hemsroid. But i get it to go in. Only comes out for big weight. Normals? Will stop ever?



Negged, fuck this !


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Aug 15, 2012)

^^ WTF is wrong w/ the OP.. 

Negged!!!


----------



## lilSOLID (Aug 15, 2012)

Habahahabahahah fuck all u guys!!! Suck my dick!! It makes me smile either way! If i make tou laugh good, if i piss you off even better.. Negged lolz go fuck your dad with tour moms dick


----------



## tommygunz (Aug 15, 2012)

lilSOLID said:


> Hey!! Why it is that some people hates the life? If you cant read this thread of mine and laugh then you must be BIG PUSSY BITCH HOMO MANS!! Cool hand jobs it seeming to me that you are getting no handjobs, ever. And to this supposed mister you are just grumpy old man. You sir go fucks your anals an gets the fucking life please! And sense of humor! Your vagina must be upset and bleeding because you sounds like second wife to me, just beeching and crying about nothing. She is no longer either. Big fucks you to you both!! Maybe if one fucks the others anals, the life will be much better for you!! Ok?



 I love this guy


----------



## pac-man65 (Aug 15, 2012)

tommygunz said:


> I love this guy



LMAO... lilsolid is the man!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 16, 2012)

pac-man65 said:


> LMAO... lilsolid is the man!!



He's def a Jew, I seen his cawk


----------



## coolhandjames (Aug 16, 2012)

lilSOLID said:


> Hey!! Why it is that some people hates the life? If you cant read this thread of mine and laugh then you must be BIG PUSSY BITCH HOMO MANS!! Cool hand jobs it seeming to me that you are getting no handjobs, ever. And to this supposed mister you are just grumpy old man. You sir go fucks your anals an gets the fucking life please! And sense of humor! Your vagina must be upset and bleeding because you sounds like second wife to me, just beeching and crying about nothing. She is no longer either. Big fucks you to you both!! Maybe if one fucks the others anals, the life will be much better for you!! Ok?



You're meant to speak the English language, not butcher it.

Also your grossly overfamiliar insults leaves only the possibility you're one of these sleaze bags on an altar tryin to push bunk geerz.... again. Woe !

Methardol... phft !


----------



## secdrl (Aug 16, 2012)

coolhandjames said:


> What a pathetic atempt to push merchandise.... Whoa to you sir !


Negged.


----------



## charley (Aug 16, 2012)

coolhandjames said:


> You're meant to speak the English language, not butcher it.
> 
> Also your grossly overfamiliar insults leaves only the possibility you're one of these sleaze bags on an altar tryin to push bunk geerz.... again. Woe !
> 
> Methardol... phft !



...Lecture from Handjob.......problem is....Handjob say's 'Left' everybody goes 'Right'...


----------



## lilSOLID (Aug 16, 2012)

Your a smart man Captn sir!! I am 100% Jew bagle.. Kafilta fish is fucking disgusting though. And yess my nose is huge because the air is free..


----------



## lilSOLID (Aug 16, 2012)

Lol ok nohandjobs... Really i could care less about what shit u guys buy. Personally i will never take any type of roids again. I did it once to see the hype and got great results. My liver is important to me. Also if you would read every post ive made i put my email and facebook shit to show you douches who i am. And hey if anyo e on this site that prospered off my attempt to sell your methadrol please send me some commision. Your gay. And regardless of what you beleive what i said about methadrol was just my opiniOn. And butcher the english lanuguage huh? My attempt was to talk like a fucking foriegn moron who barely spoke it... Aparently I did a good job. Im sorry if you didnt like it.


----------



## coolhandjames (Aug 17, 2012)

lilSOLID said:


> Lol ok nohandjobs... Really i could care less about what shit u guys buy. Personally i will never take any type of roids again. I did it once to see the hype and got great results. My liver is important to me. Also if you would read every post ive made i put my email and facebook shit to show you douches who i am. And hey if anyo e on this site that prospered off my attempt to sell your methadrol please send me some commision. Your gay. And regardless of what you beleive what i said about methadrol was just my opiniOn. And butcher the english lanuguage huh? My attempt was to talk like a fucking foriegn moron who barely spoke it... Aparently I did a good job. Im sorry if you didnt like it.




Your english is better, fuck you shylock.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 17, 2012)

lilSOLID said:


> Your a smart man Captn sir!! I am 100% Jew bagle.. Kafilta fish is fucking disgusting though. And yess my nose is huge because the air is free..


----------



## ghernand83 (Aug 17, 2012)

No PAIN No GAIN...


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 17, 2012)

ghernand83 said:


> No PAIN No GAIN...



Negged for faggotry and brown-nosing


----------



## lilSOLID (Aug 18, 2012)

Lol i enjoyed everyones comments in here, even the schmucks. All you guys are great. Even you coolhandjobs. I may post some weird shit in the future but for now me and a buddy started a buisness and its time to work. I wish all of you guys the best of luck in life and great health. Thanks for the laughs guys, you had me laughing for a few days. See ya on the other side fellas...


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 18, 2012)

Cum again you fkg weirdo. Post your much-hailed pooper pics


----------



## azza1971 (Aug 19, 2012)

that would suit you wouldnt it? your daddy would be turning over in his shallow grave?..


----------



## Showstopper1969 (Aug 20, 2012)

BRB, rebooting ipad as pics aren't showing up!


----------



## johnson 45 (Aug 20, 2012)

PushAndPull said:


> Don't blame methadrol extreme for your tore up butthole.



Have you gained any weight in the last year?Have you changed at all?That was rhetorical,of course you havent.But I see your still giving shit advise as usual,some things will never change.Me I have gained another 7LB,see thats what happens when you spend your time in the gym and not on a fucking forum talking shit you know nothing about!How many other forums are you on?I think your addicted to this computer shit...fucking geek!! LOL

Have you given any thought to killing yourself?


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 21, 2012)

You work out?


----------



## big60235 (Aug 21, 2012)

Lilsolid, I can't figure out why you are so upset with the responces you have gotten to a post in ANYTHING GOES that started out with bulging pink baboon ass. You decided to finger your anus to push you colon back up your ass rather than go straight to a hospital. Then when people call you out on this you decided everyone is "homo" and decide to type HOMO about 100 times. I'm just glad you made the decision to go to a Dr and let him give you enough drugs to stick is cock in your annals far enough to push that shit  back in. I say - as long as your wish that man ass is a vagina then its not homo. Sometimes you just have to take what ever hole is available. 

Now, I completely believe this is BULLSHIT so don't try to reply. It aint worth the time. I can see why you would ask a bunch of e-bastards what to do when your colon is hanging out of your ass instead of calling an ambulance. If this was remotely a real story you might want to consider posting this question in the Health Forum if you want a real answer








If my ass looks like this I'm will definetly post here rather than call my doctor


----------



## btex34n88 (Aug 21, 2012)

lilSOLID said:


> No no no!! You guys wrong listening! Methadrol is amazing!! My anal come out because to much weight for me! And to the guy who think i fucks in anal you crazy! If man fucks in my anal i break him! You must be homo to think of such thing! I will see doctor! Apointment tomorrow for my anal crevice hole. You guys thnk joke! No joke! Really happening to my anal. Big boom happened amd big pain for me in the anal. Thank you guys for nothing, one of your fellow men is broken and all you do is play an joke about homo. Big fuck you from me!! I hope your anal breaks and then you ask me what i do for it! I tell you to stop being homo, ok? Big bitches! No good site for help!! You make Gustav very mad! This can be bad for your health too! Taking points and makes joke of me! Big fuck you! Big fuck you! I fuck you in the vagina you have and thats it!!



I picture you as a 12 year old white kid who just realized he could type his fake russian accent on the computer...


----------



## cube789 (Aug 22, 2012)

btex34n88 said:


> I picture you as a 12 year old white kid who just realized he could type his fake russian accent on the computer...



azza's spidey senses must be tingleing ...


----------



## lilSOLID (Aug 22, 2012)

To big-homo,

          Its not worth your time yet you wrote an essay trying to make fun of a joke. Haha your an idiot. An sorry but  The last thing id do is post my problems to a bunch of retards. And hey mother fucker im 15 bitch!! Ill pop your little pectorals with my pinky finger you soft ass texas bitch!! There are only 2 things that come from texas, steers and queers.... And you sir are no steer.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## lilSOLID (Aug 22, 2012)

And dude big, 

I just re-read what you wrote and that just confirmed your a BIG FUCKING HOMO. You have to take whatever hole is available?? Well I just cant reply to that. Lol you just made fun of yourself. Good job idiot. Or faggot. Whatever yoy are. Idiot faggot.


----------



## CG (Aug 22, 2012)

lilSOLID said:


> To big-homo,
> 
> Its not worth your time yet you wrote an essay trying to make fun of a joke. Haha your an idiot. An sorry but  The last thing id do is post my problems to a bunch of retards. And hey mother fucker im 15 bitch!! Ill pop your little pectorals with my pinky finger you soft ass texas bitch!! There are only 2 things that come from texas, steers and queers.... And you sir are no steer.



You have an awesome vocabulary for 15. What child raping eastern european country are you from???

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## big60235 (Aug 22, 2012)

lilSOLID said:


> To big-homo,
> 
> Its not worth your time yet you wrote an essay trying to make fun of a joke. Haha your an idiot. An sorry but  The last thing id do is post my problems to a bunch of retards. And hey mother fucker im 15 bitch!! Ill pop your little pectorals with my pinky finger you soft ass texas bitch!! There are only 2 things that come from texas, steers and queers.... And you sir are no steer.





lilSOLID said:


> And dude big,
> 
> I just re-read what you wrote and that just confirmed your a BIG FUCKING HOMO. You have to take whatever hole is available?? Well I just cant reply to that. Lol you just made fun of yourself. Good job idiot. Or faggot. Whatever yoy are. Idiot faggot.




I guess you didn't really understand anything I wrote even after reading it twice...

I said it not worth YOUR time to reply because I said clearly I thought this was a fucking joke. But thanks again for point out how much of a bumb fucktard you are. 

I am pretty sure that in any warm hole comment I stated multiple time YOU AND YOUR not me or mine fucktard again!!!!

Keeping typing homo, faggot, and anals a few 100 more times. It make you look real straight; straight enough to take a cock up your clean poop shot.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 22, 2012)

big60235 said:


> I guess you didn't really understand anything I wrote even after reading it twice...
> 
> I said it not worth YOUR time to reply because I said clearly I thought this was a fucking joke. But thanks again for point out how much of a bumb fucktard you are.
> 
> ...



Fail


----------



## lilSOLID (Aug 22, 2012)

Lol Big,

Spell check yo shit homeboy! And grammer check also lol its quite obvious who the fucktard is. And your no one to tell me what my time is worth. Although your kInd of right, I shouldnt even waste 30 seconds to reply to such an idiot HOMO !! Big poop loving homo mans!! There i said homo again you homo, are you mad? Are you glad? Or are you just plain old homo?


----------



## lilSOLID (Aug 22, 2012)

Damn, i need to turn off the email feature for this thread. Everytime someone says something i get an email.  It is rather fun though.


----------



## lilSOLID (Aug 23, 2012)

Hey Cgrant im from the gayest, most trashy, uneducated, place on earth. Its full of baby rapers, animal fuckers, lepers, bums and worthless people. It should honestly be blown to shit because everyone from here is absoulutely worthless. I dont think anyone from here has ever accomplished anything other then being a scumbag bastard. But wait, we do have one thing thats awesome here...... No.....no, nevermind thats somewhere else... Damn.. Oh well.. Anyways, Im from the Isle of Jersey.. Hahahahah


----------



## nikos_ (Aug 23, 2012)

i love this forum


----------



## CG (Aug 23, 2012)

lilSOLID said:


> Hey Cgrant im from the gayest, most trashy, uneducated, place on earth. Its full of baby rapers, animal fuckers, lepers, bums and worthless people. It should honestly be blown to shit because everyone from here is absoulutely worthless. I dont think anyone from here has ever accomplished anything other then being a scumbag bastard. But wait, we do have one thing thats awesome here...... No.....no, nevermind thats somewhere else... Damn.. Oh well.. Anyways, Im from the Isle of Jersey.. Hahahahah



Actually, it sounds like you are from australia.


Further, please do note, that your spelling, grammar, and reding comprehension are all attrocious.

You are possibly the lamest and dumbest attempt at trolling, or whatever the fuck you are doing, that this site has ever seen.

"Why me takey dmz 2.0 and explode shitpipe???"

Fuck off you inbred retarded gimp.


Lol


----------



## oufinny (Aug 23, 2012)

lilSOLID said:


> Lol Big,
> 
> Spell check yo shit homeboy! And grammer check also lol its quite obvious who the fucktard is. And your no one to tell me what my time is worth. Although your kInd of right, I shouldnt even waste 30 seconds to reply to such an idiot HOMO !! Big poop loving homo mans!! There i said homo again you homo, are you mad? Are you glad? Or are you just plain old homo?





lilSOLID said:


> Damn, i need to turn off the email feature for this thread. Everytime someone says something i get an email.  It is rather fun though.





lilSOLID said:


> Hey Cgrant im from the gayest, most trashy, uneducated, place on earth. Its full of baby rapers, animal fuckers, lepers, bums and worthless people. It should honestly be blown to shit because everyone from here is absoulutely worthless. I dont think anyone from here has ever accomplished anything other then being a scumbag bastard. But wait, we do have one thing thats awesome here...... No.....no, nevermind thats somewhere else... Damn.. Oh well.. Anyways, Im from the Isle of Jersey.. Hahahahah



I am officially dumber reading your posts.  Not since MadMann has anyone approached your lack of intelligence.  Die a slow, miserable death please and make sure your gene pool remains ZERO DEPTH.


----------



## lilSOLID (Aug 23, 2012)

Ahahshahabahahahahsh assuming that this web-site is full of roid heads im sure you will all die wayyyyy before i ever will. And much shittier as well. Aahaha another queer from texas. Go ride a bull and get stomped out u D-bag


----------



## lilSOLID (Aug 23, 2012)

Whatever jersey guy. Ur from the shit hole of the us...what are you famous for? The fuckn situation?? Go get a spray tan and some hair gel you fuckn wop


----------



## ctr10 (Aug 23, 2012)

New Jersey has alot more than that stupid reality show, alot of our country's biggest corporations are located in jersey, Johnson and Johnson,Merck,Schering Plough, Bristol Myers Squib and AT+T just to mention a few, just saying


----------



## CG (Aug 23, 2012)

lilSOLID said:


> Whatever jersey guy. Ur from the shit hole of the us...what are you famous for? The fuckn situation?? Go get a spray tan and some hair gel you fuckn wop


Sad troll is sad.

If you want to get technical, new jersey is the armpit of america. The isle of jersey is in thenorth atlantic by france. 

When you say the situation, I guess you mean jersey shore. That clown wasn't from jersey, so try again.

My hair is too short for gel. My tan is supplied by thesun and mt II and I'm not even italian.

Dumb fuck.


ctr10 said:


> New Jersey has alot more than that stupid reality show, alot of our country's biggest corporations are located in jersey, Johnson and Johnson,Merck,Schering Plough, Bristol Myers Squib and AT+T just to mention a few, just saying



Gych!

Lest we forget stryker, the cats that are gonna be sellin us all bunk knees and hips in a few years! Lol


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 23, 2012)

lilSOLID said:


> Hey Cgrant im from the gayest, most trashy, uneducated, place on earth. Its full of baby rapers, animal fuckers, lepers, bums and worthless people. It should honestly be blown to shit because everyone from here is absoulutely worthless. I dont think anyone from here has ever accomplished anything other then being a scumbag bastard. But wait, we do have one thing thats awesome here...... No.....no, nevermind thats somewhere else... Damn.. Oh well.. Anyways, Im from the Isle of Jersey.. Hahahahah



Is that you Jeff?


----------



## tommygunz (Aug 23, 2012)

Lest we forget stryker, the cats that are gonna be sellin us all bunk knees and hips in a few years! Lol[/QUOTE]

Wait, what? I got a Stryker 2 years ago it's g2g.


----------



## johnson 45 (Aug 30, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> You work out?



You're a fucking jerkoff.Captain my ass! Fat fuck


----------



## johnson 45 (Aug 30, 2012)

suck my cock with your rep points lol I just come back in under another name.You can have your rep points I just have to look in the mirror I dont need recognition from thease assholes.

You're doing great with the points,too bad your a fat fuck


----------



## cube789 (Aug 30, 2012)

lol nice melt


----------



## CG (Aug 30, 2012)

johnson 45 said:


> suck my cock with your rep points lol I just come back in under another name.You can have your rep points I just have to look in the mirror I dont need recognition from thease assholes.
> 
> You're doing great with the points,too bad your a fat fuck



Pictureless troll remains pictureless.

Faggot.

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blergs. (Aug 30, 2012)

lilSOLID said:


> No no no!! You guys wrong listening! Methadrol is amazing!! My anal come out because to much weight for me! And to the guy who think i fucks in anal you crazy! If man fucks in my anal i break him! You must be homo to think of such thing! I will see doctor! Apointment tomorrow for my anal crevice hole. You guys thnk joke! No joke! Really happening to my anal. Big boom happened amd big pain for me in the anal. Thank you guys for nothing, one of your fellow men is broken and all you do is play an joke about homo. Big fuck you from me!! I hope your anal breaks and then you ask me what i do for it! I tell you to stop being homo, ok? Big bitches! No good site for help!! You make Gustav very mad! This can be bad for your health too! Taking points and makes joke of me! Big fuck you! Big fuck you! I fuck you in the vagina you have and thats it!!



OMG i am dieing after reading this! 

If this is for real, I do wish you the best!
casrful on the weights, maybe leave squats alone for a lil while, then keep them light.


----------



## btex34n88 (Aug 30, 2012)

lilSOLID said:


> To big-homo,
> 
> Its not worth your time yet you wrote an essay trying to make fun of a joke. Haha your an idiot. An sorry but  The last thing id do is post my problems to a bunch of retards. And hey mother fucker im 15 bitch!! Ill pop your little pectorals with my pinky finger you soft ass texas bitch!! There are only 2 things that come from texas, steers and queers.... And you sir are no steer.



funny how your retard like russian accent simply vanished when you tried to say something ballsy. I want you to lift your keyboard up and then set it down, let's call this your first "exercise".


----------



## btex34n88 (Aug 30, 2012)

lilSolid....name says it all, little guy who's anal got so hammered at Billy's birthday party that he cant drop a solid, only pancakes.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 30, 2012)

johnson 45 said:


> suck my cock with your rep points lol I just come back in under another name.You can have your rep points I just have to look in the mirror I dont need recognition from thease assholes.
> 
> You're doing great with the points,too bad your a fat fuck



I want my semen back!


----------



## D-Lats (Aug 30, 2012)

Any tranny pics in here wtf!?


----------



## blergs. (Sep 5, 2012)

Update?


----------



## btex34n88 (Sep 6, 2012)

He PM'd crying saying he's bigger than i'll ever be even since he was 14! lmao Children of America have reduced their exercise and apparently increased their cupcake eating time. We all should have probably know he was 12..who uses lil in their user names


----------



## blergs. (Sep 6, 2012)

btex34n88 said:


> He PM'd crying saying he's bigger than i'll ever be even since he was 14! lmao Children of America have reduced their exercise and apparently increased their cupcake eating time. We all should have probably know he was 12..who uses lil in their user names



Man.... Im not sure how to even feel anymore about this thread.... but do i still LOL and feel bad ?

LOL


----------



## lilSOLID (Sep 6, 2012)

Lol atleast i my cock an balls work. You limp dick mofo. I bet with all the roids u do ur balls are like cherries lol i could crush u with my ball sack big tex. or your wife or mama... Dont matter


----------



## Z499 (Sep 6, 2012)

rectal prolapse is from you pushing so hard you literally shit your  rectum out. It will keep happening now until you go to the doc and get  it fixed. 

 (posted link i didnt think everyone  wanted to look at what an asshole looks like out side the ass hole... if  that makes any sense)


http://www.hemorrhoid.net/images/gallery/complete_prolapse.jpg

[url]https://encrypted-tbn0.google.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSaVKWlpaRrVrxr2rUWJNZ-VqXLaCY40D60_2iM0fH7Q8QCpRXIfg
[/URL]


----------



## Retlaw (Sep 6, 2012)

Im from fucking Jersey City New Jersey, Baddest  Motherfucking City in the US, Im HIGH as hell laughing my ass off @ this tread, Jersey has more pussy per sq mile then just about anywhere, I just got my Halo and popped one of those fuckers with my nightly Meds, 2 hrs ago, My balls broke out in a nasty rash, Dont think it was from the Halo tho, Got this for free, Thanks Heavy, In exchange to log my results, NP as long as I can do it in AG, Will start training Sat and will start log Sun, Fucking Trolls  eat a dick !


----------



## Retlaw (Sep 6, 2012)

lilSOLID said:


> Lol atleast i my cock an balls work. You limp dick mofo. I bet with all the roids u do ur balls are like cherries lol i could crush u with my ball sack big tex. or your wife or mama... Dont matter


 I bet your asshole works to faggott !


----------



## Retlaw (Sep 6, 2012)

Take It To The Head (Explicit) - YouTube


----------



## heckler7 (Sep 6, 2012)

If Jersey sucked so bad, why do some of the wealthiest people in the US live there? Trenton PHl and Teteboro are among the busiest Private jet airports.


----------



## heckler7 (Sep 6, 2012)

Retlaw said:


> Take It To The Head (Explicit) - YouTube


is that a song about banging in the shitter


----------



## Retlaw (Sep 6, 2012)

heckler7 said:


> is that a song about banging in the shitter



Lol, maybe, All I know I wana bang that blond blk bitch in the shitter !


----------



## vortrit (Sep 6, 2012)

Retlaw said:


> I bet your asshole works to faggott !



My asshole works. 

Come teach me a lesson, Retlaw.


----------



## btex34n88 (Sep 7, 2012)

lilSOLID said:


> Lol atleast i my cock an balls work. You limp dick mofo. I bet with all the roids u do ur balls are like cherries lol i could crush u with my ball sack big tex. or your wife or mama... Dont matter



waaaa! Keep posting your pathetic rants pencil neck. Quite spending so much time on a bodybuilding forum and start working out, maybe then you might get laid like the rest of us


----------



## heckler7 (Sep 7, 2012)

vortrit said:


> My asshole works.
> 
> Come teach me a lesson, Retlaw.


I hear retlaw will pack you tighter than traffic in the lincoln tunnel, maybe just offer a handy


----------



## Retlaw (Sep 7, 2012)

vortrit said:


> My asshole works.
> 
> Come teach me a lesson, Retlaw.



You know I dont like hairy ass sweet lips, but if you nair that bitch hit me up !


----------



## lilSOLID (Sep 8, 2012)

God damn fuckn niggers! Always talkn shit!


----------

